# Millipede warmth



## millipaige (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello all,

I just recently got a pair of A. gigas and I worry that they aren't warm enough. My house gets a bit chilly in the winter, it is usually about 68-70 during the day but drops down to 65 or so overnight. I know heating pads are a bad idea and I can't imagine they would be happy with a heat lamp, so I was wondering if there are any other possibilities to keep them warmer? I'm not really comfortable with the idea of leaving a space heater running if I'm not in the room, but I'm not sure what other options there are. Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## mickiem (Nov 19, 2016)

Definitely bump up that temperature. They should be 75+.  What about using an under tank heater on a side (tape it on above the soil line) or under the lid?  

I keep mine in plastic boxes and for all that need to be 75 and higher that's what I am going to do. My house is 100+ years old and can get drafty. Right now I am using a ceramic space heater I found at Walmart for $30. It turns itself off it it gets knocked over.  

I have tape on thermometers on several enclosures; the highest, lowest, and on different sides of the room. I taped them on above the soil line. I keep close watch on it. 

I think 65 is low enough to cause health concerns. If you go to a pet store, they can show you lots of options. Just know you can't put one under the tank. Most employees at a pet store have general knowledge but one in a million would give you proper advice on millipedes. Let us know how you solve your problem. 

*Remember heat is drying so keep close watch on your humidity as you raise your temperature.


----------



## kjgalaxy (Nov 19, 2016)

Why above the soil line?  simply because it's drying?


----------



## millipaige (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I think I am going to purchase an under tank heater for the side after I get off work today. I read somewhere that even on the side they still arent the best choice, but I'd really rather not go for the space heater. I'll just closely monitor the pad and temp to make sure it's not getting overly toasty in there. If that isn't working out I'll look into getting a space heater after all I suppose.

As far as pet store employees being able to give milli advice... let's just say I am actually a manager at a certain chain store (no animals at my store though, just supplies) and not a single one of my employees even knew giant millipedes existed haha. So I wouldn't really count on any advice haha.


----------



## mickiem (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, above the soil line because it is drying.  I think the ambient air temperature is what needs to be higher.  I would also be afraid that a pede could press against it if it was in their reach and prolonged intact could cause a problem.


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 19, 2016)

On the side is definitely better than under the tank since I think all arthropods that burrow will do so to escape heat. I haven't had a need to heat my millipedes but got a heat pad for the side of one of my roach terrariums. Another benefit of on the side is that a second container of roaches placed near the heat pad also get some extra warmth now.


----------



## millipaige (Nov 19, 2016)

I got my heat pad and put it on the side near the top, so there is a couple inches between the top of the substrate and the bottom of the pad. I have only had it set up for about an hour or so, so it is still working on warming things up, but already my male milli, who has spent almost all of his time tightly curled since I got them Thursday, has loosened up a little bit and I can see he is wiggling his legs and antennae a bit more. Hoping maybe that means he is a bit more comfortable.


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 19, 2016)

millipaige said:


> I got my heat pad and put it on the side near the top, so there is a couple inches between the top of the substrate and the bottom of the pad. I have only had it set up for about an hour or so, so it is still working on warming things up, but already my male milli, who has spent almost all of his time tightly curled since I got them Thursday, has loosened up a little bit and I can see he is wiggling his legs and antennae a bit more. Hoping maybe that means he is a bit more comfortable.


That's good to hear!  Your enclosure isn't plastic, is it? When I was shopping for one on Amazon, the reviews all said they will melt plastic.

EDIT: It may have just been higher wattage heat mats that melt plastic. I wish that I could find the products with those reviews again...


----------



## millipaige (Nov 19, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> That's good to hear!  Your enclosure isn't plastic, is it? When I was shopping for one on Amazon, the reviews all said they will melt plastic.


Nope, glass!  The female also seems to be enjoying the addition of the heat pad, I'm glad I picked it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Nov 19, 2016)

What size heaters were you looking at, @ErinM31 ?  I have used the low wattage (7-8W) with no melting.  I used them before with acrylic, but my enclosures now are softer plastic.  I will have to look into this a little better.  Yikes.


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 19, 2016)

mickiem said:


> What size heaters were you looking at, @ErinM31 ?  I have used the low wattage (7-8W) with no melting.  I used them before with acrylic, but my enclosures now are softer plastic.  I will have to look into this a little better.  Yikes.


The one that I just got is 8W and I'm using on a glass terrarium. I'm afraid I can't remember the specifics on those that reviewers had said melt plastic and now I can't find them again!  Perhaps the low wattage heating pads are safe as long as the heating is even? Sorry if my info was bad!  I tend to err on the side of caution but perhaps overgeneralized from reviews on higher wattage units or someone who had one malfunction.


----------

